# Malaysian looking for job opportunity in Australia



## rofidahazman

Hello,

I visited Australia for the first time in April this year- Sydney and Newcastle specifically. I fell in love with the country on the first day I arrived when in the car from Sydney Airport to a friend's place in Narrabeen. Since then I've been looking for ways on how can I live in Australia - studying or working? In July, I visited Perth. My love for the country gets deeper.

I've been trying to get study loan from our government to pursue MBA in Newcastle, unfortunately I was few days too old for the qualifying age (I'm not that old though - only 36). I don't have the skill sets required by Australian Government. 

I graduated with a Diploma in Executive Secretaryship from a local university in 1999. Since then I've been working as a Personal Assistant to the top level managements in various industries and portfolios (event management, sports, chemicals, banking, public relation etc). Currently working as an Executive Secretary to CEO with a French company in Kuala Lumpur. 

Recently, a Brisbane based nursing college offered me a job, but I must go there on tourist visa. After 3 months they will evaluate whether to sponsor my work visa. I am definitely not going to do that. 

My last but not least hope for now is to do my MBA in Kuala Lumpur and targeting to pursue with PhD in Australia with Government loan, which I shouldn't exceed the qualifying age of 40.

I don't know if there is still opportunity for me to find a job in Australia. I really hope someone could tell me something - perhaps something good.

Thank you.

Rofidah


----------



## aussiesteve

Hi Rofidah
From what you say, the study path would be the way to go.
Tourist visas specifically prohibit any sort of work, both paid and unpaid, I also believe even looking for work on a toutist visa is prohibited. If you get caught working on a tourist visa you will be deported and you will be prohibited from re entering australia for 3 years, which would interfere with your intention of studying. 
Good luck


----------



## rofidahazman

Hello Steve

Thanks for your reply. Absolutely I won't do anything illegal. Studying is the only way as I can see it too. That will be a long way to go but I'm determined to do it. Thank you again and yes I need that good luck.

Cheers


----------



## nemesis

Why not pursue your secretary profession? Get ICSA and get certify by Oz.
I suggest that you need to look thoroughly on the skills they required. If you really want to work here, the best is getting a job sponsored by employer. If really the nursing college wanted to sponsor you over, why not?
Brisbane is a nice place. Weather, environment and job opportunities is great!


----------



## rofidahazman

Hi nemesis

Thanks. You're absolutely right. I'll find out the option of ICSA. The nursing college offered the job but I've to go on tourist visa. They will only consider sponsoring the work visa after 3 months. Meaning I've to work illegally for 3 months and no guarantee they will get me a proper work visa.

I'm going to Australia again in Nov. Maybe back to Perth or maybe to Melbourne.


----------



## nemesis

Did you ask them is this working illegally? They'll be facing heavy penalty if they do so. No way you could work illegally here. Not worth at all.
Job market pretty bad nowadays. My friend who's accountant being jobless for a year. 
Yes, the environment is good but if you don't mind to work other than your profession. 
Locals here will throw you with reason saying no local experience. Be prepare for it.


----------



## rofidahazman

Yup I understand it's never easy to start a new life in a foreign country. 

I was investigated by custom/immigration when visiting Perth. An Asian woman travelling alone and didn't know anyone there. Suspicious that I might have come to work illegally. At the moment i enjoy visiting there every few months. Especially with airasia, everyone can flies


----------



## rofidahazman

And talking about doing something out of my profession, I've been looking about fruit picking job. Why not, for the experience. Unfortunately working holiday visa is only given to young travellers. That reminds me that I'm not that young anymore.


----------



## nemesis

From your reply, i can only confirm that you just want to experience Ozzie lifestyle and not try to become a permanent resident here. If that's the case, you could only go through the education path or sponsorship from employer.
Fruit picking is not easy than you think. The plantation is massive and it's far away from city. If you really want to work here, you need to sort out your visa 1st. 
There's demand on the labour intensive job but you can't work without visa. No visa no work


----------



## jnese88

Rofidah, have you got the job in Australia?


----------



## TheCoolKoala

The major issue is to get the visa. Getting an Australian degree is a good idea, but it costs money. Meanwhile, you can try to search for companies involved in the business you are in. Try to connect with people working at these companies. Try to join workshops or events held in that industry, it is a good way to meet people in real. You could land a job offer that way, and a visa sponsorship.
good luck !


----------



## rofidahazman

jnese88 said:


> Rofidah, have you got the job in Australia?


Hello Jnese88.

No I haven't got a job in Australia yet. Do you have an offer? 
Btw, I will be getting my MBA soon!

I still want to find a new job and new life in Australia. I'm trying all possible legal ways to achieve that. Any help welcomes!


----------



## jahiduls

Dear Rofida
Hope one day your dream will come in true


----------



## Jim2016

Hi Rofida

Hows the job hunting going mate?

Not sure what options you've tried so far ... but in my experience whilst here in Australia, I've had better luck finding jobs through the small companies.

Trying to get work with one of the BIG companies here in Australia is obviously the ultimate goal, but at the same time its the hardest route. The big companies have to go through so many obstacles withe Govt regulations in regards to employing overseas workers such as ourselves.

A much simpler route is looking for employment with smaller companies. They tend to be much more flexible in who they can/will employ. Where are you staying at the moment? Sydney? If your in a hostel, often you'll meet and find people there that have a good network of employment contacts that you can use ... or you can try some of the smaller online job boards like Jobs NSW | Gumtree Australia Free Local Classifieds ... the companies posting on this site tend to be more "traveller friendly".



rofidahazman said:


> Hello,
> 
> I visited Australia for the first time in April this year- Sydney and Newcastle specifically. I fell in love with the country on the first day I arrived when in the car from Sydney Airport to a friend's place in Narrabeen. Since then I've been looking for ways on how can I live in Australia - studying or working? In July, I visited Perth. My love for the country gets deeper.
> 
> I've been trying to get study loan from our government to pursue MBA in Newcastle, unfortunately I was few days too old for the qualifying age (I'm not that old though - only 36). I don't have the skill sets required by Australian Government.
> 
> I graduated with a Diploma in Executive Secretaryship from a local university in 1999. Since then I've been working as a Personal Assistant to the top level managements in various industries and portfolios (event management, sports, chemicals, banking, public relation etc). Currently working as an Executive Secretary to CEO with a French company in Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> Recently, a Brisbane based nursing college offered me a job, but I must go there on tourist visa. After 3 months they will evaluate whether to sponsor my work visa. I am definitely not going to do that.
> 
> My last but not least hope for now is to do my MBA in Kuala Lumpur and targeting to pursue with PhD in Australia with Government loan, which I shouldn't exceed the qualifying age of 40.
> 
> I don't know if there is still opportunity for me to find a job in Australia. I really hope someone could tell me something - perhaps something good.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Rofidah


----------

